# Super hypo X Super snow = What ?.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snows with yellow:surrender::banghead:, So we are no longer safe, Snow are no longer Black & White. 
So how to tell Normls from Snows, God knows:lol2:. Any with any trace of yellow may may well be Snow.

Found this thought some my want to see.

Dad.









Mum.









Babys day of hatch.









Babys now.

















what will our new babys be? - GeckoForums.net


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Its sooooo confusing. Saw a creamsicle leo advertised today that looked just like a super hypo it was that orange. Could'nt see the pics in your post though :sad:


----------

